# Adult Dog Peeing in Crate



## Hardymum (May 19, 2009)

Our 1 yr. old beagle mix is peeing in his crate. He was doing pretty well for a while there, and would go for 3-4 hours without a mess. But I went back to work a couple of weeks ago and am gone for 6-7 hours. I really thought he should be able to hold it that long, as our other dog can last all day. But this one just keeps peeing. He's already ruined our hardwood floor in the living room, because he lifts his leg and it sprays outside the cage.

I keep cleaning out the crate with enzyme cleaner, and today I took the whole thing outside and scrubbed it with bleach. I bathed him, as well. But then I left the house for just 30 minutes, and when I got back... he had peed in the crate again. 

Any suggestions on what to do? I moved the crate to the basement with a vinyl tablecloth under it for the time being.


(later that evening)
As a followup, I thought I'd add that we decided to take him to the vet to be sure he doesn't have a bladder infection.


----------



## cricket (Jul 26, 2009)

Hello 

I think your dog is trying to tell you he does not like being in a crate for up to 7 hours a day. He may need more exercise, like running before he go into the crate. Also if the basement is dark with no sunlight that maybe depressing or lonely for the dog. Most dogs should be able to be at home, not destroy anything and simply sleep on the floor when you are at work.

If your dog was purchased from a pet store, he maybe okay with peeing in his crate because dogs from pet stores learn to pee in the small box they are held in before adoption.


----------



## Hurshie (Jul 1, 2009)

Maybe the crate is too big for him?


----------



## Hardymum (May 19, 2009)

Hurshie said:


> Maybe the crate is too big for him?


I believe the crate probably is too big, but I can't find anyone who can tell me what the correct size *is*. I don't want to spend $80 on another crate, and find out that it's the wrong size, too. (yes, I'm a little frustrated) So I'm guess that 24" would be about the right size.



> Hello
> 
> I think your dog is trying to tell you he does not like being in a crate for up to 7 hours a day. He may need more exercise, like running before he go into the crate. Also if the basement is dark with no sunlight that maybe depressing or lonely for the dog. Most dogs should be able to be at home, not destroy anything and simply sleep on the floor when you are at work.
> 
> If your dog was purchased from a pet store, he maybe okay with peeing in his crate because dogs from pet stores learn to pee in the small box they are held in before adoption.


Hi, Cricket. Of course he doesn't like being in the crate 7 hours a day. But if he's going to live in a house with people, he's going to have to learn to adjust. He has two hours in the morning to play outside, and is constantly chasing squirrels etc. He was in the living room until the other day, when I discovered that he had ruined the hardwood floor. So now he is in the basement, but there are windows there and I also leave a light on just in case he's frightened. I would never shut a dog in a dark basement.

He is a rescue dog and was in a kennel at the pound, so I knew he would have to be re-housebroken. He was doing pretty well when I wasn't working for a month, and I tried not to be gone longer than 3 hours, but now that my schedule has changed it's been a bit traumatic for him.

I know it's a lot of changes for a young animal in a short time - being a stray, then at the pound for a month, then a month with everyone home all the time, then suddenly we're at work. 

I was just wondering if anyone could tell me the right crate size, and if they had any suggestions for helping him learn to hold his pee. However, this seems to be one of those things you just have to keep muddling through until you find something that works. I left the house for just 1/2 hour on Friday, and when I came back, he had peed all over the crate. So it's not even really a bladder issue; it's more an anxiety issue.

I think I'm going to put him back on melatonin for a while, as that really seems to have calmed him during the night crate-training. Perhaps that will help. As well as trying to make time for a quick walk in the morning.


----------

